# ECM/ Battery discharge problem, please help.



## yajay (Aug 9, 2004)

Dear fellow readers,

I own a Nissan Maxima 1995 GXE - While starting the car, I hear a "click" sound when I turn the key, but the engine wont crank. I had the battery and alternator checked at Autozone. Tests came out fine. Surprisingly, moving some of the car windows up and down a couple of times and then trying ignition seems to crank the car (!). 

This last week, the car battery just discharged overnite. I tested and recharged the battery again, and tested it on site in the car, and it seemed to be fine, but the battery discharged again the very next night. I am positive that its not a battery problem, however there is a leak (ground) in the elec sys. 

Anyone have a similar exp? I had the car checked and the mechanic said that there is a problem with the cars ECM  - could it be that drastic? I wonder where the problem could be. Any advice is welcome. Thanks.


----------

